# Best horse friendly state?



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmm, well the problem I have seen living in several different states is that if the price of property is low, often there is a lot of poverty, and not as many people have the money to show, so good barns and shows are spread thin. In places where there is a great horse community, property prices tend to be high. Also, I'm not sure you can get a winter rideable without an indoor without also getting a summer too hot to ride. That is why professionals go to Florida in the winter and head to New England in the summer. I would guess that close to a city, but not too close, in the Midwest may be your best bet. Weather here is four season and property prices aren't crazy. The cities have shows, so if you are around an hour out, you can go to them without having crazy property prices.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, I second what Viranh said in terms of your more horsey states with land most likely come with higher price tags. I live in New England. I'd rate all of the states as horse friendly, but it ain't cheap to live here and you do need an indoor for the most part unless you like to ride in snow. I know parts of PA, NJ and upstate NY are very horse friendly, but again the weather and price tag. 

Maybe NC? It's a lot cheaper to live down there and I know it is horse friendly. Weather would probably be more even, but know you're going to have big time humidity anywhere from the mid-atlantic states on down. I lived briefly in Atlanta and I thought my lungs were going to explode from the extreme humidity.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

California .. hot in the summer . Gets droughts . Winter is usually fantastic. 
Depends on the County you are in . Some are rich and have lots of restrictions and some are dirt poor. Lots of EPA issues.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Arizona!

We have mild winters (there are very few days when you can't go out and ride), cost of living isn't horrible, acreage is available, and down in the Phoenix area there are lots of shows, including the Scottsdale World Arabian Show. The biggest negative is the cost of hay. :shock:

Also, not all of Arizona is the desert, like what people picture. Where I live, there are mountains, forests with scrub oak and ponderosa pine, and grasslands. Up north, toward Flagstaff, it's even prettier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

My trainer came from NC (or SC, I forget which sometimes), but retired to MO because she could afford a big horse farm here and not there, so in the areas where there are a lot of horse folks I understand that land is still expensive.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Drafty, do you ride in the summer in Arizona? I would think that would be the sucky part. I hate heat and can't imagine going out in 100+ temps. I WOULD MELT!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Viranh said:


> Drafty, do you ride in the summer in Arizona? I would think that would be the sucky part. I hate heat and can't imagine going out in 100+ temps. I WOULD MELT!


Where I live, the summers are very mild. If it gets over 95F (no humidity to speak of), it's rare. We usually hover around 90-93F in the summer and the only humidity we get is for three weeks during monsoon season, but even then it's bearable and the temperature drops into the 80s, so it's not like it's hot AND humid. In the winter, we'll get down into the 40Fs during the day and at or below freezing at night sometimes, but most of the time it's in the mid-50s.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah right now the weather is fantastic. Plus there tons of places to ride and the landscape is beautiful.
We ride in the summer all the time, you just have to get out early and if you've got a trailer you can always head north.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I live in Arizona (climate similar to DraftyAiresMum) and often fantasize about moving somewhere with pasture. So I'm not sure I would recommend it here. Hay prices (I think) are about the second highest in the country, next to California. 

I grew up in Phoenix and HATED the summers. Absolutely hated them. I would go out to the barn around 7pm and ride after dark. Winters were nice.

Now I live in Northeastern Arizona and summers are awesome but winters can be cold and muddy/snowy. It's really the mud that is a problem more than the snow, as the snow melts and then you are left with mud. And we have clay soil so it sticks to everything. But since we are in what seems like a perpetual drought, last winter I rode all winter and snow was not a problem!

Springs can be pretty windy too. Not down in the Phoenix area, but up here in the mountains.

I guess the main complaint I have is no pasture and you have to feed hay at just about the highest prices in the country YEAR ROUND, oh and did I mention fire season? We have to worry about wildfires wiping us out just about every spring and summer.

So yeah, that's my view of Arizona!

We always fantasized about moving some place like Missouri because of the pasture, cheaper land prices, and relatively mild weather. Of course then you have to worry about tornados.

So I guess the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.

But compared to other parts of the country winters are pretty mild here and you can basically ride all year round. I like northern Arizona MUCH better than the desert areas. People with enough money often have a winter home in the desert and a summer home in the northern part of the state. Then you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

COL in AZ is dirt cheap compared to British Columbia ~ hay on the other hand will be more but pretty near everything else will be pennies on the dollar. Drafty a tiny home (and I mean tiny can cost $1,000,000 in many parts of BC! Food is double to quadruple the cost, insurance is more - well, EVERYTHING is pretty much more in BC! I've lived there.



DraftyAiresMum said:


> Arizona!
> 
> We have mild winters (there are very few days when you can't go out and ride), *cost of living isn't horrible*, acreage is available, and down in the Phoenix area there are lots of shows, including the Scottsdale World Arabian Show. The biggest negative is the cost of hay. :shock:
> 
> ...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gah, you AZ folks are making me a bit jealous with your super mild weather :razz:. We generally get the hot summers (frequently 100+, but low humidity) and can be very cold in the winter (yesterday and today are the coldest we've had so far this season; highs around 25 and lows in the low teens with wind chills right around 0), though we usually don't get a ton of snow. The biggest complaint I have about the weather here is that it just changes so drastically so frequently. Monday it was 85*F, yesterday the high was about 30*, today the high was about 22* with a wind chill of about 8*. When the cold front hit, it went from tank top weather to parka weather in a matter of minutes.

I live in the TX panhandle. Here to be exact









And I can't really complain much. Winters can be harsh, but are milder than what you are used to in Canada. Summers can be brutal but they aren't bad once you get used to them. With the exception of the really bad drought we had that lasted a few years, pasture is usually pretty good here and lasts from mid march until mid October, sometimes longer and hay is usually easy to find. In my area, because it is so rural, property prices are relatively low, but there aren't many "fancy" places that are for sale. Mostly, it's cattle ranch type properties. There are some shows, but all are a decently long drive to get there.

Truthfully, though it can be tough to live in this area, I wouldn't live anywhere else. For every time the weather knocks you on your butt, there is something that can take your breath away. Just like the other evening when the cold front hit. It was miserable to be outside, but I turned and looked at the sunset and this is what I saw. Absolutely no color adjustment at all, just grabbed my camera and snapped. This is exactly what it looked like to the naked eye.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

THR, that's why I like where I am by Prescott (about 8 miles north in Chino Valley). Our winters are milder than yours are over in the White Mountains. My best friend from college is from Eagar and winters there can be rough. We also don't have to worry about fire season quite as much. We do get the wind in the spring and fall, but it's doable.

Smrobs, I love Arizona, especially where I live. It's been about 68-72F all week. Saturday was the last show of the year at our barn and it was gorgeous. 

Epona, housing costs in my area are ridiculous compared to other parts of the US. The house we are moving into is a 4-bedroom, 2-bath manufactured (modular) home on just over an acre that is fenced (no out buildings or any improvements on the property other than a garden). It would normally rent for about $1200 per month. It would probably sell for about $150K. Now, compare that to up in Washington state on the Olympic Peninsula. We found a 4-bedroom, 3-bath manufactured home on almost 6 acres with a six stall wooden barn (with tack and feed rooms and loft hay storage), a small indoor arena, a decent-size outdoor arena and lush pasture for $160K. 

Also, compared to the pay elsewhere for man professions, the pay here is low, which makes the COL higher comparatively.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I live in Northern California, in the far north Sacramento Valley. There's tons of horsey people around here and the Bay Area but it's pretty expensive. Summers can be hellish, but most of the time it's okay to ride anyways, winters it's never colder than 50 during the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

A lot of professionals go to Aiken, SC during the winter! It's really nice down there, and it's an extremely horsey town. Only negative would be the price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Another from AZ but from the Phoenix area, I hate our summers. Legitimately hate them. I've shown in 100*+, you learn to drink a lot of water without thinking. During the summer on a normal day I am at the barn at 6:30 or 7am to beat the heat and even in that I drink most of my half a gallon jug. Today it got up to 80* and we are happy that it finally broke lower than 90*. With that said we do have some nice winters (you could easily wear shorts year round).

If you like hot and dry move to Phoenix, I know people who love this weather. I don't. I'm moving ASAP

We feed alfalfa/bermuda blend hay cubes because it is cheaper and better quality than the hale bales we can get


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

CAP I am from BC on Vancouver Islansd and would urge you to reconsider. we have very rideable weather, temperatures etc. And a huge horse community also! But my answer to your question would be Hawaii (the big island).There is a lot of cheap land there and they love their horses, even the wild ones who roam free and steal sandwiches from tourists!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Epona, housing costs in my area are ridiculous compared to other parts of the US. The house we are moving into is a 4-bedroom, 2-bath manufactured (modular) home on just over an acre that is fenced (no out buildings or any improvements on the property other than a garden). It would normally rent for about $1200 per month. It would probably sell for about $150K. Now, compare that to up in Washington state on the Olympic Peninsula. We found a 4-bedroom, 3-bath manufactured home on almost 6 acres with a six stall wooden barn (with tack and feed rooms and loft hay storage), a small indoor arena, a decent-size outdoor arena and lush pasture for $160K.
> 
> Also, compared to the pay elsewhere for man professions, the pay here is low, which makes the COL higher comparatively.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


An old, 1980's model 2 bedroom mobile home in a mobile home park on leased land (postage stamp sized) in Kelowna BC is $250,000 to 299,000!!!! Then you have to pay $500 plus lot rent. CRAZY!!! I am in the Sedona area and it's still WAY less expensive than Canada. I love it here as it saves me so much money!!! Wages are definitely worse here but it's because there are no real big employers - in rural BC it's the same.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

High Desert in Southern California, Prescott area of AZ, Just about any place in TX (no income tax there either), mountains around Las Vegas NV (no income tax there too). OK has lots of BIG horse shows and I love it here but it's humid and can be hot in summer and right now, winter SUCKS!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I live in arizona and past april is pushing it for me to ride. (well lets pretend my mare is not a loon in the summer). When it starts getting past 106 i dont ride. I may ride at night or get up at 5 am (HA yeah right) and be done by 8am.. winter and spring are wonderful riding weather. right now its only in the 80s and beautiful out . 

That being said i want OUT of az. No pasture at all, horses stalled 27/7 because no one bothers with turnouts (dose the arena count?). you pay anywhere from $15-$17 per 150lb bale of grass hay (on two flakes a day lasts a week) or $13-$15 a bale for alfalfa hay (the cheapest hay). Then you are rationing your hay so your horse is not eating free choice hay (unless you have an endless pocket book). Did i mention that we have 4 growing seasons so the pollen is KILLER? my poor mare is a tearstained mess during the spring, summer, fall and most of the winter. Your horse will always be coated in a layer of dust, and so will your brushes, and tack, and you lol. I live in phoenix so i get the ugly side of az.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a fan of Indiana. It's not so much known for being horse friendly but it actually is. Several state and federal owned properties that have trails and are set up for overnight camping. Hay is usually plentiful and fairly cheap compared to other places. Plenty of properties for sale with acreage. I'm not into the show scene so I can't tell you much about it but they're around. I know there's barrel racing about every weekend, a place down south here that has team penning and cattle sorting events regularly. We're pretty central as far as heading to other states for shows. Congress is just a hop, skip and jump away (I'd say 4 hours tops if you chose the part of the state that was furthest from Ohio). We're just north of Louisville so our weather is pretty similar to KY. The further north you go in the state the worse the winters can be.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Jumping4Joy said:


> A lot of professionals go to Aiken, SC during the winter! It's really nice down there, and it's an extremely horsey town. Only negative would be the price.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i didn't think Aiken was expensive but they do not have any dog control that is enforced and there are lots of loose dogs which also kill livestock.
My friends had 3 minis killed in an afternoon.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Just moved to New Mexico, Four Corners area, from central California. So far I'm very pleased. Summer was very bearable with highs of 95 , even with the monsoon season bringing a little humidity. Fall so far was gorgeous , light night freezes, crystal clear days. 
Horses everywhere, lots of rodeos going on here. Hay and alfalfa are easy to find, and, compared to California, very cheap. It's even sold on the side of the roads. 
There's a lot of oil and gas drilling going on here, so houses and land are not super cheap, but affordable. We got 2.5 irrigated acres, with 3B/2B, for well under 200k, something we couldn't even find in California. 
Of course the landscape here is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Sadie Giddys Up (Aug 20, 2014)

I know you dont want to move to KY but I live in Cincinnati, Ohio (which is right next to KY). There are tons of shows here in Ohio as well as shows you can trailor to easily in KY. KY would be ideal in my opinion because of the Kentucky horse park being absolutely fabulous--though, I know you dont want to. 

Ive lived here all my life and we have 4 seasons here with highs of 95 maybe a little more in the summer and cold winters however I have been able to ride in all seasons in the indoor or outdoor so its not unbearable. About 30 mins outside of the city there are tons of farms with land and boarding facilities at affordable prices. Homes out in the country are realatively cheap beacuse most Cincinnatians want to live in the city so you could buy land and a home for realitively cheap! 

I board my horse at a 192 acre farm and they charge me $375 per month for full board which includes access to an indoor and outdoor, 5/8ths track, trails, grain and hay, medication administration (my horse needs eye drops every day), parking my trailor and a hot walker.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

I lived for years in KY - Louisville, Lexington and Covington. Very horsey, esp around Lexington and tons of shows, but I loathed the humidity. It makes summer and winter both miserable - there were times I'd have the weather report on before leaving for work and the humidity would be 90%. It felt like breathing through a wet (dirty) dishrag.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> I live in arizona and past april is pushing it for me to ride. (well lets pretend my mare is not a loon in the summer). When it starts getting past 106 i dont ride. I may ride at night or get up at 5 am (HA yeah right) and be done by 8am.. winter and spring are wonderful riding weather. right now its only in the 80s and beautiful out .
> 
> That being said i want OUT of az. No pasture at all, horses stalled 27/7 because no one bothers with turnouts (dose the arena count?). you pay anywhere from $15-$17 per 150lb bale of grass hay (on two flakes a day lasts a week) or $13-$15 a bale for alfalfa hay (the cheapest hay). Then you are rationing your hay so your horse is not eating free choice hay (unless you have an endless pocket book). Did i mention that we have 4 growing seasons so the pollen is KILLER? my poor mare is a tearstained mess during the spring, summer, fall and most of the winter. Your horse will always be coated in a layer of dust, and so will your brushes, and tack, and you lol. I live in phoenix so i get the ugly side of az.


Haha don't even get me started on turn out. At least my current barn does like 3 days a week on an actual pasture (only like 6 hours though) and some turnout in our arena (because we for some reason we have enough grass/weeds to keep them happy for awhile)


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm originally from Louisiana, but I live in Tennessee right now, so obviously very close to KY. The COL is unbelievably cheap, and the scenery is gorgeous. You do have to contend some with the heat + humidity in the summer months-- but truthfully, it seems to have gotten better over the past few years (either that, or I am so used to the South Louisiana summers that TN seems mild in comparison!)

I love the landscape in Middle Tennessee... with green, rolling hills and lots of little rivers, springs and hidden lakes. There's a lot of horse activity here, and I have found the horse community to be extremely helpful and kind.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

DreaMy said:


> Another from AZ but from the Phoenix area, I hate our summers. Legitimately hate them. I've shown in 100*+, you learn to drink a lot of water without thinking. During the summer on a normal day I am at the barn at 6:30 or 7am to beat the heat and even in that I drink most of my half a gallon jug. Today it got up to 80* and we are happy that it finally broke lower than 90*. With that said we do have some nice winters (you could easily wear shorts year round).
> 
> If you like hot and dry move to Phoenix, I know people who love this weather. I don't. I'm moving ASAP
> 
> We feed alfalfa/bermuda blend hay cubes because it is cheaper and better quality than the hale bales we can get


I'm with you and everyone else on our summers. Hate it, and I'm not a morning person, so I ride evenings. Most of the time I treat our summers like others winters and hardly ride at all.

As far as hay goes, it all depends on where you look. I found a private grower in Casa Grande who gives me huge bales of gorgeous quality for $13 a bale. My 2 girls are fed very well (they don't look like the typical AZ horse) and it takes them 2-3 days to get through a single bale. This hay is so good, it could probably be certified organic. The only thing he puts on the field is cow manure as fertilizer.

Then again, I am really good at finding a bargain :wink:


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm in Indiana, honestly it's pretty horsey. There's several boarding stables in my town alone. It's fairly cheap compared to other states I've heard of. There's a little bit of everything here, there's AQHA shows all the time. Northern Indiana has more English shows, there's still a dressage barn and a hunter/jumper barn close to me they just have to travel north to show. Barrel racing is huge around here. Your close to Congress, North American and the place C Bar C hosts a lot now. Showing is all year too. Winters aren't to bad, it is cold but you can still ride. Summers are humid but livable. Just one of the not thought of states.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What kind of riding do you do and what level of shows are you looking for? That might help determine some locations. I think Virginia is a lovely horse friendly state! The rural parts are absolutely gorgeous with lots of horse farms. English riding is popular, particularly fox hunting. There are quite a few shows and some of the biggest rated shows of the year. I think the weather is fairly mild but then again I come from a part of the country where it is in the 100's for quite a bit of time in the summer and below freezing for a decent part of the winter. Soo.. perspective! 

Summers are hot but TX is actually a horse friendly place to be and not as expensive as you'd think. They're known for their western side of things but for English people the Dallas and Houston areas are almost saturated with tons of shows, reputable barns, etc at a fraction of the cost that you'd see on the coasts. Lots of A shows as well.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> I live in arizona and past april is pushing it for me to ride. (well lets pretend my mare is not a loon in the summer). When it starts getting past 106 i dont ride. I may ride at night or get up at 5 am (HA yeah right) and be done by 8am.. winter and spring are wonderful riding weather. right now its only in the 80s and beautiful out .
> 
> That being said i want OUT of az. No pasture at all, horses stalled 27/7 because no one bothers with turnouts (dose the arena count?). you pay anywhere from $15-$17 per 150lb bale of grass hay (on two flakes a day lasts a week) or $13-$15 a bale for alfalfa hay (the cheapest hay). Then you are rationing your hay so your horse is not eating free choice hay (unless you have an endless pocket book). Did i mention that we have 4 growing seasons so the pollen is KILLER? my poor mare is a tearstained mess during the spring, summer, fall and most of the winter. Your horse will always be coated in a layer of dust, and so will your brushes, and tack, and you lol. I live in phoenix so i get the ugly side of az.


I'm with you on the dust. Clean your tack and get it all nice and pretty, and after the first ride its dirty again. Horse is dirty too, always coated in dust. After a while you kind of just give up, or wash your horse very frequently, and then make sure you tie them up or they will ROLL and be covered in dirt AGAIN. Bane of my existence.

I already commented on the hay. My girls go through 12 bales in 4 weeks, so that's around $160. We don't supplement, but I'm getting my first job soon so I will then be able to supplement my own horse (my jumper). My mom happens to work near Casa Grande, so even though we are moving back up into the valley we can still buy from our hay grower as she can go pick it up. God really blessed us finding this hay grower.

We are doing self-care board at a private facility, which we have all to ourselves right now. Lighted arena, round pen, large matted stalls in a half enclosed barn with big runs, cross ties (yay! my first time having cross ties available), wash stall. That was a good deal, and our total cost, feed included, for two horses every month is around $400.

So all I'm saying is that there are good deals around, if you look. But yeah the good deals can be hard to find, and everything else is low quality and expensive. And the weather and dust really is terrible, no lie. You always think 'its just dust'......... and then you move here :lol:


----------



## Sadie Giddys Up (Aug 20, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> you pay anywhere from $15-$17 per 150lb bale of grass hay (on two flakes a day lasts a week) or $13-$15 a bale for alfalfa hay (the cheapest hay). Then you are rationing your hay so your horse is not eating free choice hay (unless you have an endless pocket book).


OMG I almost choked on this price of hay bales! I get excellent quality hay here in Cincinnati, Ohio for about 4 bucks a bale!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sadie, I live two hours north of DreaMy and Kiger and hay up here is anywhere from $3-5 MORE per bale because we don't have any local growers, so it has to be trucked in.

Four years ago, hay prices were half what they are now. I fed my old gelding for $20 per week. With my current gelding (who is, admittedly, much bigger than my old gelding), it would cost me about $60 per week to feed him if I had him at home (he's boarded).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

I live in Iowa, specifically southwest Iowa. Nice rolling hills, cheaper land, lots of trees... Winters are horrible though, since we usually get snow and ice, and lots of it. Summers are HOT with horrible humidity. I'm talking over 70% humidity. You just feel like you can't breathe. Central Iowa isn't much better. Flatter land with less trees, so the wind just doesn't let up. Higher land prices too (10-20k per acre) because it's prime farm ground. Southern Missouri may be a possibility. Land seems to be cheaper there, lots of pasture available, and milder winters. Not sure on boarding costs though.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

For MO, I really think you want to be within an hour of Columbia, St. Louis, KC, or Springfield if you want to show English, though. You'll need to be in a decent sized town to find an English instructor. It doesn't seem as hard if you want to do western and really anywhere in the state could work. There seem to be western saddle club fun shows and rodeos nearly everywhere.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Well between buying two bags of senior a month, and 3 bales of hay (alfalfa) I spend thats $74 a month. Now that is being spread out over 4 horses. My mare can go through 1 bale in 2 weeks (Bo feeds the smallest flake of alfalfa once in the am and pm). Then there is board. So my fiance pays $450 for his 3 horses + $80 for his gelding at work, then $130 for mine... Holy heck its $734! So since we be poe, we dont get hay anymore. So poneys are kinda thinner than i would like but the senior is helping odie and negra keep weight on (not as much as i would like but its cheaper than hay). If you want a half decent barn you are looking at $300+ and they include feeding. $450+ if you can find a place with turnout, and most likely its just a dusty dirt lot, or the arena. If we stay in the state (I really dont want to) we are going north. At least i will not be standing outside housing my poor horse off in 119 degree heat. dry heat or not, 119 is beyond miserable.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You know, for all the complaining I do about the hay prices and lack of pasture, northern Arizona is really lovely! (When there aren't wildfires.) 

I really don't think I could find much better riding than I am already blessed with. We live within 1 mile of the Apache-Sitgreaves National Forest and I could ride forever if I wanted to. And you don't have to stick to developed trails, you can ride cross-country anywhere you wish. So I really am blessed as far as plenty of trail riding.

Now shows, you would probably need to stick to a major metropolitan area. Not much around here is except rodeo events. But I just trail ride so I don't keep track of that stuff.


----------



## Katie986 (Nov 9, 2014)

West/ Southwest Virginia. In Lexington,Va they have the Va horse center. They do tons of shows. They have Dover saddlery near it and tractor suppy in town. They have two equine hospitals one only 25 min from lexington. Very horse friendly area. Hope I helped.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG thanks so much for all the feedback!, it's a bit overwhelming lol.. I have been googling all the areas everyone has been suggesting and it will be a hard choice, but the more I look into it the more I want to go forward with the move!.. where I live in B.C is not unusual to have 5 to 6ft of snow during the winter, and anywhere that is ridable is packed snow or ice so its to dangerous to ride, I did board my horses out for a few winters but the drive was to much, 1 hour one way just to get to the arena, and then $500/month per horse, so its driving me crazy not being able to ride more then half of the year since our winters are basically from mid Oct to May.. When my husband was stationed in NC I lived there with him for a while and it was kind of ideal weather for me and didn't really mind it but then again my husband doesn't want to be around a military town since they tend to get a little crazy, specially at quitting time lol


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh and I recently found out something has changed with ordering tack from the US, I used to all the time and recently I tried ordering a couple horse blankets since online I can get them for $99.99 + taxes, shipping and customs online and the same blanket here has a $100 mark up but every time I got to check out being told no longer ships to Canada. I used to love it here, but now things are just becoming ridiculous.. the laws, taxes, the mail system, fee for EVERYTHING not to mention hydro bills.. I realize everywhere will have its downfalls, but when I lived in NC it was simple to live and here its becoming impossible.


----------

